# Creating Fair Pricing Template



## Kingsmen (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to find an easiest way to quote pricing for my customers?
Do anyone have a template or a pricing sheet? Looking for something with a color & per piece breakdown etc....?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What method of printing? DTG, silkscreen, vinyl, etc.?


----------



## Kingsmen (Apr 23, 2008)

*Silkscreen*


----------



## scrible1980 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have just created my own price estimator and it wasn't easy, however, you may wish to consider the following costs:

Garment
Delivery cost
Artwork
Ink
Speciality inks
T-shirt Tack
Blockout - Pin hole filler
Spot Cleaner
Masking tape
Emulsion
Inkjet / Laserjet cartridges
Ink remover
Stencil remover
Degreaser
Anti ghost
Measuring cups
Rubber gloves
Wiping mats
Sponges
Bin bags
Packaging
Delivery to client
Electricity
Studio rent

You have to bare everything in mind and make sure that the customer pays for everything. Once you have figured out how much everything will cost you can choose how much you wish to markup the job. Hope this helps


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is an online rater you can play around with to come up with your own rate chart. Mr. T-shirts

Like Scrible said, you should look at your own internal costs to make sure what you charge is not too low.


----------

